# Hen or rooster? Help please.



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Hello. This is my first time posting here so hopefully this is in the right place. I have 4 hens, or so I think, that are about 5 months old. One of them is quite a bit larger than the others and she isn’t very friendly, and we are wondering if she could be a he. Thanks!


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Cockerel


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Definit cockerel for sure... Pretty color! Looks like a blue laced wyandotte, is that what he is?


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Definite cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Love the next to last pic.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Love the next to last pic.


Yes, that pic is great!


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Thank you all. Yes he ()is a blue laced wyandotte. I’m surprised I was able to get that picture! He doesn’t sit still for long being held.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

At what point do they start to crow? He hasn’t done that yet. I guess I need to worry about babies too…..


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Even if your boy wasn't a boy you could have had girls end up broody and wanting to hatch eggs. But not all breeds go broody so you might be off the hook there. Only time will tell.

It could be any time now. Listen for a bird sounding like it's being strangled, that would be him learning how to crow.


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Lol thanks


----------



## courtness38128 (Jun 16, 2021)

Well he officially crowed!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, what happens now? Does he get to stay or does he have to move on to a new home?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

courtness38128 said:


> Thank you all. Yes he ()is a blue laced wyandotte. I’m surprised I was able to get that picture! He doesn’t sit still for long being held.


I know a lot of people don't want roosters but they are still so sweet


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

courtness38128 said:


> Well he officially crowed!


lol my frizzle serama roo sounds like a hairdryer from the dollar tree


----------

